# labor day ...by Al Bundy



## Bro Bundy (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## bronco (Sep 2, 2013)

Lol... Al is a fool. Loved that show


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 2, 2013)

I still think Al when I stick my hand instead my pants when I watch TV.....lol (my wife hates it).


----------



## italian1 (Sep 2, 2013)

x2^^^^^. Me too. Funny as shit. My two sons do the same. Wife hates it. Lol


----------



## DF (Sep 2, 2013)

It was a great show for sure.


----------



## Jada (Sep 3, 2013)

I loved that show


----------



## 49ER (Sep 3, 2013)

I wanted to bone kelly so bad


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 3, 2013)

49ER said:


> I wanted to bone kelly so bad



I still do she is smoking hot still!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 3, 2013)

I miss that show.


----------



## goodfella (Sep 3, 2013)

Long live the founder of NO MA'AM, the "National Organization of Men Against Amazonian Masterhood."


----------



## Mind2muscle (Sep 3, 2013)

Man does that show bring back memories!


----------



## goodfella (Sep 3, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I still do she is smoking hot still!



Her and Peg! I was like ten maybe and wanted to bone the fuck out of peg! lllol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 3, 2013)

The first time I touched me pee pee I thought about Kelly Bundy...and maybe some Peg too.


----------



## Rfagazzi (Sep 5, 2013)

One of the best shows.........


----------



## dboldouggie (Sep 5, 2013)

Bb that's the best show ever. They should have a reunion


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 4, 2016)

bump lmao
bahahah


----------



## thqmas (Sep 4, 2016)

Classics never dies


----------



## saltylifter (Sep 4, 2016)

Loved that show. Always got a good laugh


----------



## bigdog (Sep 5, 2016)

Love AL bundy! Old tv humor was the shit!


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 5, 2016)

Al Bundy sitting in the baby pool splashing his belly button was the best.  IMO


----------



## stonetag (Sep 5, 2016)

Some of the best relationship one liners out there. Great show, gave the finger to CBS, ABC, NBC.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 4, 2017)

Bump!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 4, 2017)

There isn't a single episode that ever aired that I havent seen at least twice.

Fuk the circus...Married with children was the greatest show on earth!


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 7, 2017)

They had the whole series on Netflix for a while and I binge watched.  The show was funny when I was a kid, but when you're grown and have kids of your own it strikes a chord.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 2, 2019)

Bump!! hahaha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2020)

Bump you motherfukker bump . 2020 can lick my post workout nuts.


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 7, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Bump you motherfukker bump . 2020 can lick my post workout nuts.



Fukkin agreed!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 7, 2020)

OMG grew up on this show lol was just watching it a few weeks ago it’s on some streaming service on my tv.







ella wheeler wilcox quotes


----------



## ccpro (Sep 7, 2020)

Like Archie Bunker, we'll start phasing Al Bundy out unfortunately.....


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 8, 2020)

ccpro said:


> Like Archie Bunker, we'll start phasing Al Bundy out unfortunately.....



Cant compare the 2 lol Al is ****ing classic shit is funny even today still.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 8, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Cant compare the 2 lol Al is ****ing classic shit is funny even today still.


Have you ever seen Archie Bunker...pretty funny shti~


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 8, 2020)

ccpro said:


> Have you ever seen Archie Bunker...pretty funny shti~



Honestly never really watched it that much it was a little before my time. I remember seeing it on tv when i was really young. Married with children is right from the time of when i was old enough to understand it and remember it. I’m under the impression they Archie was racist so that’s why i’m saying today would not fly Al was just funny as shit so i’m guessing something familiar could fly now a days.


----------



## CJ (Sep 8, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Honestly never really watched it that much it was a little before my time. I remember seeing it on tv when i was really young. Married with children is right from the time of when i was old enough to understand it and remember it. I’m under the impression they Archie was racist so that’s why i’m saying today would not fly Al was just funny as shit so i’m guessing something familiar could fly now a days.



Well Al Bundy is a sexist mansplaining misogynist!!!  :32 (20):

Seriously though Bobby, if you can find it, watch All In The Family. It's a great show.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 8, 2020)

Great show,back when life was simple!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 5, 2021)

Bump !!!


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 5, 2021)

Regular guy Ed O’Neil made millions being tv married to Katey Sagal and then Sofia Vergara. Nice!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

Was reading through the thread and notice BB bumping this thread on a yearly basis. Looks like BB is smarter than he appears. Good job of keeping us on track with Ed O’niel reruns of Married with Children over the last 4-5 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 5, 2022)

It’s that time again !!! Bump u worthless motherfuckers !!


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 5, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> It’s that time again !!! Bump u worthless motherfuckers !!



Are you related to Al Bundy?

Slic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 5, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> Are you related to Al Bundy?
> 
> Slic.


Yes


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 5, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Yes



It all makes sense now.

Slic.


----------

